# world record????



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

check this out i found a pic of a huge rhom..has anyone seen on bigger? i'd be terrified of this thing..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I cant really read the tape, is that about 18 inches?


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> I cant really read the tape, is that about 18 inches?


the guy said it was 16"..i'm sure there are bigger but this is the biggest i have seen


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nah there are bigger ones than 16


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> nah there are bigger ones than 16


any pics? i am an angler and the biggest fish i ever held was 42 pounds....just wondering if this fish is dead because if you have ever held a 42 pound fish you cant hold it long enough to measure it...he said this was 5 pounds...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Grosse gurke on here has a rhom taht is around 16..


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

i bet spoondc2 didnt want this thing biting at his finger lol


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Found these on another site.


















Claiming 18" on this fish.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow some massive rhoms out there


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

i've seen one of the biggest rhoms in person...belongs to baddfish(on this board). i'll post picks tommorrow. Chavez is a beautiful beast of a rhom


----------



## Fried_fish (Mar 23, 2004)

swrve said:


> i've seen one of the biggest rhoms in person...belongs to baddfish(on this board). i'll post picks tommorrow. Chavez is a beautiful beast of a rhom


The old site pfish had a member name chud who had a 17.5" rhom I have a 16 incher but wish i bought chud's awhile back.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dont piraya get larger then rhom's?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

rhombs impress the hell out of me. an adult red is in my opinion the most impressive looking piranha, hands down


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

that carp was 44lb 4oz, no probs holding it!

i must admit a large rhom is something to die for









ian


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

This is the biggest I've seen. 18-19"
Property of Raul Yalan of Neotropical Fauna
View attachment 85362


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Pat is that still alive??? And is anyone able to order it?

I've seen 16inch rhoms and a 19inch piraya in person. The piraya was crazy big.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think that fish is still alive. I know how nuts my fish goes when out of the water...and they are very powerful...I dont see anyone holding a fish that still. Plus the eyes look dead.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah that rhom is huge but it does look dead


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

monster


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

they could have tranked it to calm it down


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont think that fish is still alive. I know how nuts my fish goes when out of the water...and they are very powerful...I dont see anyone holding a fish that still. Plus the eyes look dead.


Raul Yalan is holding that fish and he said it just came in that day and it was alive in that pic. In fact it is still alive. It's eye and lip is bloodied from the fight it had just put up. He says you can hold them in this condition as they are brutally exhausted.

He has shared with me pics and videos of him holding these monsters live... but if the fish isn't in this condition they sedate them with ms-222.

Remember, this guy is a biologist who's grown up in Peru working with these fish his whole life.

As for the biggest he's seen.. 55cm. i calculated it to be 21.7 inches. 
It didn't survive the trip back from the catch. 
He says they fight like Lions. Minimum 2 weeks before they even eat.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Pat said:


> This is the biggest I've seen. 18-19"
> Property of Raul Yalan of Neotropical Fauna
> View attachment 85362


Hey! Thats the pic i was earching for lol.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

Dasmopar said:


> This is the biggest I've seen. 18-19"
> Property of Raul Yalan of Neotropical Fauna
> View attachment 85362


Hey! Thats the pic i was earching for lol.
[/quote]

that rhom is the biggest i have ever seen by far!

ian


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Ooh, sh*t thats crazy









Btw. whats the largest RB you have seen?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pat said:


> I dont think that fish is still alive. I know how nuts my fish goes when out of the water...and they are very powerful...I dont see anyone holding a fish that still. Plus the eyes look dead.


Raul Yalan is holding that fish and he said it just came in that day and it was alive in that pic. In fact it is still alive. It's eye and lip is bloodied from the fight it had just put up. He says you can hold them in this condition as they are brutally exhausted.

He has shared with me pics and videos of him holding these monsters live... but if the fish isn't in this condition they sedate them with ms-222.

Remember, this guy is a biologist who's grown up in Peru working with these fish his whole life.

As for the biggest he's seen.. 55cm. i calculated it to be 21.7 inches. 
It didn't survive the trip back from the catch. 
He says they fight like Lions. Minimum 2 weeks before they even eat.
[/quote]


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

molsonian said:


> check this out i found a pic of a huge rhom..has anyone seen on bigger? i'd be terrified of this thing..


amazonaquaticsonline has a 10"-12"-13"-15"-and18" rhom forsale


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont think that fish is still alive. I know how nuts my fish goes when out of the water...and they are very powerful...I dont see anyone holding a fish that still. Plus the eyes look dead.


Raul Yalan is holding that fish and he said it just came in that day and it was alive in that pic. In fact it is still alive. It's eye and lip is bloodied from the fight it had just put up. He says you can hold them in this condition as they are brutally exhausted.

He has shared with me pics and videos of him holding these monsters live... but if the fish isn't in this condition they sedate them with ms-222.

Remember, this guy is a biologist who's grown up in Peru working with these fish his whole life.

As for the biggest he's seen.. 55cm. i calculated it to be 21.7 inches. 
It didn't survive the trip back from the catch. 
He says they fight like Lions. Minimum 2 weeks before they even eat.
[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

check this out...
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=105773


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

wayne mah has a 19", i believe its the biggest in captivity.
wes


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> wayne mah has a 19", i believe its the biggest in captivity.
> wes


This is from the website of an exotic aquarist retailer in Seoul, DiscusKorea. This description of the "black piranha" supposedly comes from Wayne Mah







. Is this the same Wayne Mah ???

"The Black Piranha
by Wayne Mah 
Everything I am about to write to you contains no exaggeration and only my observations 
in owning and studying black piranhas for twenty years. You may not believe anything or 
certain parts of what I say but I take solace in the fact that other black piranha owners 
will verify in their mind the veracity of what I have written. I attempt not to impress 
anyone about the black piranha as in my opinion it should be a fish best left in the wild 
except for cases where individuals are truly dedicated in its study. My only purpose in 
all these writings is to share with you all the remarkable experience of keeping a truly 
incredible type of fish that is so little known outside 'piranha circles'. Before getting 
started, I liked to give you a few tibits of events that characterized keeping black 
piranhas.

My first attempts of owning black piranhas could be traced back to age 13 or 14. I had 
already had red breast piranhas and was constantly informed of a breed of piranha that 
was much more aggressive and therefore more interesting to keep. At first opportunity, I 
found and bought a pair of 4-5 inch specimens from a local pet shop. Having no car to 
drive at this age, I depended on public transit for transportation of all my piranha 
buyings. Whenever, I bought red piranhas they would be pretty calm in the buckets or 
styrofoam boxes I carried them in, even when there were more than one inside. However, 
when i bought the two black piranhas, the pet shop put both together in a large bucket. 
As I was going home with them, I began to bring attention to myself by the constant 
splashing of water from my bucket. I looked down at the bucket and what I noticed was the 
two fishes trying to tear each other apart. I quickly tried to separate them with a newly 
bought net. I succeeded for a moment, but once I took the net out, they began to fight 
again. Somehow I did manage to get them home and alive. After this event, my initiation 
to black piranhas begun.

In another situation, I had kept 3 eight red piranhas in a 75 gallon tank with a 12 inch 
pleco. cat fish. The red piranhas never harmed the cat fish and both species co-existed 
pretty well. However, when I was lucky to be able to purchase a large 12 inch black 
piranha for my three reds and some cash, i jumped at the opportunity. I placed the black 
piranha in the 75 gallon where the pleco remain. I had thought that there would not be 
any problems but was I ever wrong. I had noticed nothing amiss as I keenly watched the 
black piranha swim around to make sure he was okay after his trip from the pet shop. He 
showed no aggression towards the catfish at all. I went to sleep content that everything 
was okay. The next morning, I woke up and immediately went to see how the black piranha 
was doing. He was okay but the poor catfish at 12 inches was dead as ever. Its head had 
been perfectly sliced off and eaten. You could see this perfectly bitten semi-circle part 
of the catfish that remained. What I was beginning to realize was that I had something 
very unique and special in terms of fish behaviour.

A year or so later, this same piranha was kept in a 35 gallon next my bed. One day I came 
back from work and was heading to sleep. I took a quick glance at the aquarium about two 
feet away from me before turning out the lights when to my horror, the black piranha was 
not in their. I jumped up in total fear as I suspected he may have jumped onto the bed 
somewhere. Luckily for me, I found him about 15 feet away from the bed on the floor and 
he was still breathing. I quickly placed him back into the aquarium with a large bucket 
as a scooper and watched over him till he recovered. What all this showed me was that the 
black piranha was indeed a tremendously physically powerful fish capable of knocking out 
aquarium tops and jumping out the tank. More recently, I was in contact with another 
piranha hobbyist who had sold me a black piranha. he was quite knowledgeable about black 
piranhas but when he mentioned about his observation that very large black piranhas(10 
inches or bigger) liked to bite those plastic air hoses in half,I sorted said wow, but in 
all my years, I yet to come across it. So what happens about six months later, I am 
rearranging a few decorations in my 500 gallon and left a long piece of air hose blocking 
the path that my 14inch black piranha likes to take. The next day I hear a funny noise 
like there was something wrong with one the air pumps. I went to look and what I saw was 
the long air hose was sliced in half. I went to the local pet shop to buy more air hose 
and in the next day or two it was sliced again. I was finally convinced I better hide the 
hose or atleast keep it away from the piranhas favourite paths.

When it comes to the black piranhas most infamous qualities like unbelievable aggression 
towards all other fishes, remarkable strength and power and unyielding desire to 
eliminate all and every possible co-habitant it may come across, including larger foes 
than itself, there still remains to this day one outstanding issue that is unanswered and 
is an ongoing debate among those interested in piranhas. The issue is whether we truly 
have the real "true black piranhas" that come to the pet shops or is there really a true 
black piranha? After countless debates with everyone from pet shop owners to other 
piranha keepers, my answer to anyone is this. If the professional scientist specializing 
in piranhas cannot come up with a definitive answer to the question of whether there 
really exist a 'true black piranha', than I d'ont think anyone has the right to say with 
absolute certainty that they can say that a particular specimen is or is not a black 
piranha. The literature I presented in Black piranha part 2 bears this out well as there 
is much confusion about the true existence if any of the so called black piranha 
(S.Niger.)

I have come to the conclusion that if the term "black piranha" entails such 
characteristics as 1) dark gray colour, hump-backed with strongly compressed body, 
reaches about 14 inches, has red eyes around a dark iris; 2) behaviour towards other fish 
including its own kind is akin to total hatred and incompatibility, we must be talking 
about the black piranha in the generic sense. Moreover, I agree with the authors of the 
piranha studies that the changes in the black piranhas bodies as it grows towards 
maturity may confuse it with the white piranha (rhombeus piranha). In fact i find the two 
fish remarkably similar physically when they are both under six or seven inches and quite 
different over eight inches. Moreover, throughout each size level, they both are 
predisposed to attacking without cause all other habitants of their aquarium.

Specimens of piranhas that come to my local area as black piranhas usually are of three 
different species. They usaully come from their native South America in boxes containing 
10 or so specimens at 3 to 5 inches in length each. Invariably, the majority of the ten 
specimens will display acute damage to body and fins as they are probabably fighting one 
another thoughout the trip and is only saved from death by in some cases the chemical 
fish importers use to calm fishes down when in transportation.

One of the three species is in my opinion the species identified in most piranha books as 
the STRIOLATUS or at least a fish I believe to resemble the striolatus. Little is written 
about the striolatus, but my experience with what I like to call the striolatus, is that 
it is a fish that is apparently found to live in the same waters as the black and white 
piranhas and displays alot of aggression towards other fishes. However, the striolatus 
can be easily distinquished from the black and white piranha using two visible body 
differences. The striolatus's caudal fin has one pronounced dark band covering the first 
half of the caudal fin whereas the black and white piranha has two. Moreover, the 
striolatus's mouth and chin looks like it ran right into a wall leaving it perfectly 
perpendicular to the rest of its body. the black and white piranhas on the other hand 
have a more pointed chin and mouth. The colour and body of all three at under six inches 
are fairly similar. The striolatus generally are solitary piranhas and should be kept 
alone. It has been my experience as well as others, that they will attack and harrass 
other piranhas including much larger red piranhas. However, they will only grow up to no 
more than 6 inches and they do have a smaller mouth than the red, black and the white 
piranha thus limiting their ability to really harm other piranhas. This species of 
piranhas does display a rather aggressive picture of itself as it likes to constantly 
attack the aquarium glass, which in turn convinces unsuspecting buyers that it is a black 
piranha. In terms of aggressiveness, it is less aggressive than the black and white but 
more aggressive than the red piranha. Should be kept alone.

Black and White Piranhas or S.niger and S.Rhombeus. Although there are many pictures of 
what many piranha authors feel is the black piranha, I have yet seen one that look like 
the ones I own or have seen on display at public aquarias in the U.S. and Canada. But, 
the pictures you do see in piranha books showing the white "rhombeus" piranha is 
identical to what I see and consider as the white piranha avaliable in Canada and is 
either sold as the black or rhombeus piranha. As I was saying earlier, the black and 
white piranha are practically identical in body appearance under six inches in size. 
There are very minute differences that separate the two, and I can honestly say that I 
sometimes am hard press to be able separate the two. The black piranha has a very 
slightly larger jaw and head. In most cases it will have red around the iris of its eyes 
whereas, in most cases the white piranha has white around its black iris. In terms of 
behaviour at this size range, both piranhas are totally solitary and will not accept any 
other fish larger of smaller in its tank. Both will attack all living creatures in its 
tank until either it or its foe are dead. The rhombeus are more shy and particular like 
to hide in plants or behind large objects. When prey food is presented, the white piranha 
will stealthly attack from its hiding place, nipping at its preys tail and fins. When in 
fighting posture, the white piranha strikes or threatens its enemy by pointing its mouth 
towards the surface of the aquarium before striking.

The black piranha on the other hand likes to swim more and tends to try to eat its prey 
in one or two bites as it has a larger mouth. When it prepares to fight or strike out at 
a foe it does the opposite of the white piranha. It points its mouth and jaw towards the 
bottom of the aquarium before striking like red piranhas do.

When the black and white piranha reaches over six inches, the differences really start to 
reveal itself. First of all the white piranha as far as I know, doesn't grow much more 
than 9 inches as its smaller body and mouth are more suited to taking bits off its prey, 
thus lending itself to reaching smaller statute than the black. Moreover, Its body 
remains somewhat thin and very silver coloured with a rather sharp pointed chin and 
mouth. It really remains the same looking except for a more prominent hump back.

The black piranha on the other hand starts to become thicker, much more darker and 
grayer. It will also start to show a bump on its chin resulting from constant crashing 
into the aquarium glass as it attempts to attack anything that moves outside the 
aquarium. Moreover, the black piranha does grow up to 14 inches and in one case, I have a 
videotape of a black piranha in Quebec City Aquaria that was maybe 16 inches in length. 
At this size their head and jaw are very large, even much larger than similar size red 
piranhas. Their bodies are usually gray with their gill and belly being slightly 
yellowish. When left in the dark for awhile, and then the lights are put on , they appear 
to be very dark throughout their body.
Many other fish hobbyist have asked me why I am so into piranhas and especially black 
piranhas. My response to this question is this, I am in possession of a truly fascinating 
and remarkable creature of nature that is has some totally unique characteristics not 
found anywhere else. I point specifically to the black piranha's inherent predisposition 
against co- habitation with any other fishes. From the day it is born to the day it dies, 
it neither accepts nor tolerates any other living organism in its tank. In fact, in some 
cases I have overfed my black piranha by giving him several very large prey fish at one 
time. In most cases other type of piranhas like reds would eat what they can and leave 
any others alone till a later time, not so the black piranha, it will purposely tear into 
and kill all the prey fish leaving none alive. In other cases, I have tried putting much 
smaller black piranhas into tanks with very large red piranhas. For example, a three inch 
black piranha mixed in with several 9 inch fully grown red piranhas. The result is 
inevitably the black piranha will systematically attack the much larger red piranhas 
until such time, the black piranha either becomes the only fish in the tank or it dies 
from its injuries in battle. Even of more interest is the fact that when black piranhas 
meet other black piranhas of similar and various sizes, the will to attack increases to a 
new level of aggression and anger. It appears that black piranhas automatically sense 
that when encountering another of its species it must act immediately to defend itself by 
attacking first. This whole bizarre behaviour lends itself to some important questions. 
1) How do they ever reproduce if they are always trying to kill one another and 2) would 
they not eventually overrun their natural environment by killing all they come across? 
These are questions to which I earnestly seek an answer to but have yet to discover. As a 
result I have for the past couple of years experimented with introducing a variety of 
very large aggressive South American fish into very large tanks with a single black 
piranha. I want to find out if these other fishes like a 15 inch red devil or a pair of 
12 inch jack dempsey or even a 13 inch buttercoferi can present some form of defense that 
will allow it to survive in the tank with the black piranha. So far none has survive 
though each one had presented different methods of defence and attacking responses but in 
the end, the black piranha always ended victorious. I also tried various decoration 
changes by putting alot of plants and other objects, I had hoped that other fish like red 
piranhas would be able to hide from the black piranha when being chased. This was 
somewhat successful but what I learned was that the black piranha would continue to chase 
its foes until eventually the foe would tire out and unwittingly be exposed to the black 
piranhas' attack. I must say that the kind of behavior I have just described, is most 
evident in black piranhas over 10 inches in size. At this size, it would appear in the 
piranha's mind atleast that it fears nothing and its aggression is at its greatest.

So if one can conclude, we have in the black piranha a creature that like no other on 
earth is totally dedicated to a solitary life and will expense all its energy throughout 
its life in maintaining that status. It accepts no other and tolerates none. It backs up 
this inherent disposition as the most physically powerful and aggressive piranha there 
is. It just may be one of the meanest creatures on earth and if you could imagine owning 
one, you would know you have something very unique from nature and because so little is 
known or written about it, it is so mysterious too!

To finish up I would like to leave a few interesting things other black piranha owners 
and I have noticed when having them as pets. 1) When they are very large size (over 10 
inches) they tend to exibit more pronounced habits that we find very interesting. A) They 
like to follow your movements as you walk around the aquarium. Even if you are more than 
20 feet away, they can usually see you and will automatically make a motion towards the 
glass in attempt to threaten you. B) Unlike many other fishes and other piranhas, if you 
tap the glass hard inorder to scare the fish, most other fish would scurry away seeking 
safety. Not so the black piranha, whose response would be to ignore you with an air of 
contempt. C) Black piranhas when captured in the net or during a attack or fight with a 
foe will make a clearly audible grunt that can be heard clearly outside the aquarium. 
Other owners and I have hypothesize that this grunt is a warning or signal to other fish 
in it natural environment. They use this because they come from dark and deeper parts of 
the amazon river where visibility is much poorer than other parts of the amazon. D) likes 
to bite at the little red/orange light of heaters whenever they flicker on and in the "I 
WILL NEVER FORGET FILE": I once observed a group of one inch baby black piranhas feeding 
on some tublifex worms located in the middle of the aquarium. Incredibly, one of the baby 
black piranhas stood hovering over the worms like it was protecting its food source. When 
another baby black piranha came close to eat, it would be repelled by the one hovering 
above the worms. this would almost last for 30 minutes. You just had to be there to see 
this incredible scene.

Finally, black piranhas grow about half an inch per year which is pretty slow, however, 
they do grow to 14 inches which means you can raised one to that size for over 25 years 
or more and moreover, they are extremely hardy fish that would need to be under really 
bad conditions to die. But, I would absolutely recommend the ownership of black piranhas 
to only very experienced adult fish keepers. They are much too unpredictable and 
dangerous for children or the inexperienced to handle. I hope you have enjoyed. Thanks! "

Sorry for the length but there was no way to get the link.

Anyway his taxonomy is all screwed up. I hope this was a very old article!

Jay


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

jae jae...
yes that was written by wayne mah years back.
i dont think his new guy is 19" but i know for sure it's 18. he just aquired that one in the last year. his other one is 17"+.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Size is so subjective. I have purchased 12" piranhas that were actually 10" tops. 7" piranhas that turned out to be more like 9". I think the numbers game is pretty much a joke unless you have an actual measurment out of water...and that adds so much stress to the fish that imo it is not worth it. I just find it funny that one mans 16" rhom is another mans 14" rhom, but we believe what ever we read...and not what we see.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

When my big rhom got stressed after I had done some tank mods, he went and froze in the corner and didn't move. You could go right in the water and touch him and he still just sat there breathing. 
I thought... "this might be a good time to measure him..." I got a perfect measurement and he didn't move.

36 cm or 14".

I often look at many pics and wonder... "Is that Rhom really that big?... he just doesn't look quite as mature as I would expect a fish of that size."


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...Im not questioning the size anyone posts. From my experience in buying fish....subtract 2" and you will be about right. That is about the average over estimate most people make. Whether intentional or not...that is the reality.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

here is wayne mah's 2 rhoms. he lives in toronto ontario canada and that tank you are looking at is 10 feet long!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I know...I have seen this picture before and know who Wayne is. I dont think you can tell size from a picture...but that is my opinion. Im not questioning Wayne or anyone else....just that from my experience when buying fish....if you subtract 2" from the stated size you are usually much closer to the actual size.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i dont think thats a pic of his big boy. that pic was posted before he got it i believe. gg i agree but not everyone does that.

wes


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wayne mah in this pic has a 16" on the left divider and a 17" one on the right side. the top preserved rhom is 12". also had to throw in a pic of his 15" manueli.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i dont think thats a pic of his big boy. that pic was posted before he got it i believe. gg i agree but not everyone does that.
> 
> wes


Right again Wes. Those two fish are smaller than the most recent pick up I got . GG is right about what most people say about their piranhas. A 2 inch difference from reality to perception. I do my best to eye mine and on ocassions I am off by a inch or so. My last big one I have now was quoted by the supplier in South America as 47 cms. The fish turned out to be only a tad over 45 cms. I actually measured this guy in a big round bin. A true measurement would only work if the fish was dead but here I'm pretty confident of the size. Anyway, this is by far the largest rhom I have ever had in terms of girth, size of head and mouth and length but not height!
Yes, that is my article and yes it is really outdated. 1995 or something like that. Well before North America ever saw a rhom imported in that was larger than 12 inches! Anyways, for historical purposes, it might give you an ideal of what possibly hobbyist knew to be back then for whatever it was worth. Funny how from time to time I still see these articles kicking around!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I hope we get to see pictures soon Wayne, he sounds like an amazing fish. 
I had a feeling that my post would rile up some members but I am glad to see some support from people that have been in the hobby a long time. You certainly cant apply the 2" rule to everyone...and I wasnt trying to imply that...my post was mainly to let people know that unless someone has actually measured their fish...you cant put a concrete measurement on it. For what it is worth...I wouldnt suggest everyone pulling their fish out to measure them....I dont think it is that important. I just see people post about a 9" brandtii and wonder if that is actual or estimate because in my experience, those are usually 2 very different numbers.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I hope we get to see pictures soon Wayne, he sounds like an amazing fish.
> I had a feeling that my post would rile up some members but I am glad to see some support from people that have been in the hobby a long time. You certainly cant apply the 2" rule to everyone...and I wasnt trying to imply that...my post was mainly to let people know that unless someone has actually measured their fish...you cant put a concrete measurement on it. For what it is worth...I wouldnt suggest everyone pulling their fish out to measure them....I dont think it is that important. I just see people post about a 9" brandtii and wonder if that is actual or estimate because in my experience, those are usually 2 very different numbers.


I'm in full agreement with you GG. BTW I never got the impression that you were being dogmatic about this.

And Wayne you better get on that and post some pics!


----------

